# Anyone know of a decent dentist around Maadi?



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a friend with a toothache that needs to be checked out. Does anyone know of a decent dentist in Maadi?

Thanks!


----------



## bostgwen (Apr 3, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> I have a friend with a toothache that needs to be checked out. Does anyone know of a decent dentist in Maadi?
> 
> Thanks!


There is a very good one in the building next to Donuts at the exit of Maadi. I visit him many times, but I forgot his name.


----------

